# How To Start Gromming With Newly Born Puppies?



## kallonwatson (Jun 18, 2010)

I am bringing my new Golden retriever puppy this Saturday. I am very excited to get him. He is just one month old. But I want to be perfect owner for him. I want to care of him in every aspect. Since he is of off white color I will have to take more care of him!
So I need some suggestion related to grooming!


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Am I reading this correctly? You're getting a puppy at one month? 

I think grooming should be the least of your concerns.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Way, way, way too young. In Virginia, it's illegal to sell unweaned or immature animals. There's a VERY GOOD REASON for this.

§ 3.2-6510. Sale of unweaned or certain immature animals prohibited, vaccinations required for dogs and cats; penalty

A. No person shall sell, raffle, give away, or offer for sale as pets or novelties, or offer or give as a prize, premium, or advertising device any living chicks, ducklings, or other fowl under two months old in quantities of less than six *or any unweaned mammalian companion animal or any dog or cat under the age of seven weeks without its dam or queen.* Dealers may offer immature fowl, unweaned mammalian companion animals, dogs or cats under the age of seven weeks for sale as pets or novelties with the requirement that prospective owners take possession of the animals only after fowl have reached two months of age, mammalian companion animals have been weaned, and dogs and cats are at least seven weeks of age. Nothing in this section shall prohibit the sale, gift, or transfer of an unweaned animal: (i) as food for other animals; (ii) with the lactating dam or queen or a lactating surrogate dam or queen that has accepted the animal; (iii) due to a concern for the health or safety of the unweaned animal; or (iv) to animal control, an animal shelter, or a veterinarian.



IMO, 7 weeks is still far too early to separate a puppy from it's mother and litter. They learn VERY IMPORTANT social information in these early weeks. You want to be the best dog owner you can be? Find a good breeder who would never think of letting you take home a 4 week old baby dog. I'd start there...


----------



## BobSD (Feb 1, 2008)

To answer his/her question, that breed does not need to go to the groomers, unless you cannot bath, clip nails, the dog at home.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

BobSD said:


> To answer his/her question, that breed does not need to go to the groomers, unless you cannot bath, clip nails, the dog at home.


I agree, this puppy is WAY too young to be going to a home, and will be socially affected for life unless you are VERY good about getting him socialized in play groups, daycares, etc. ASAP. As to grooming, YES, goldens benefit from grooming. There is more to grooming a golden than bathing and clipping nails, brushing. Goldens get alot of hair in their pads and toes..that is trimmed out. Goldens get their cheeks (under the ears) thinned out as well as the ear leather thinned down short. Goldens should NOT have all that fluffy hair on their ears, but they grow it there..it needs to be trimmed. Tails, feathering and pants need to be kept trimmed/neatened if you want your dog to look "kept." Unfortunately, many golden owners also think that they don't need professional grooming..so they never have it done..til the dog is well over a year old, and then they realize the dog looks a mess..has matts behind the ears, feet sliding on hardwood and tile, etc. Then you have an adult dog that has NO experience in a grooming salon, being on a table, dryers, etc and they are nervous, scared wrecks for grooming for life. 

When your puppy is 12 weeks old and has had all puppy shots, its time to get her in for a bath, nails, feet so she she gets experience with grooming while she is young. Then every 3-4 months at the longest is ideal.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

wayyyyyyyyyyy to young to get a puppy.

you can start groomig at home, get the dog acustomed to brushing, nail clipping ect. ASAP



BobSD said:


> To answer his/her question, that breed does not need to go to the groomers, unless you cannot bath, clip nails, the dog at home.


not every dog NEEDS to go, but it really is good for every dog to go. good for the social part, and good (espeacially in the case of a thick haired breed) to get a good bath and a good blow dry to get alot of dead coat out.I think it benifits every dog. great place for a dog to learn to let strangers handle it ect.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

A one month old pup? They've barely begun to really walk about, let alone eat and drink properly... 

As far as a golden "not" needing to go to the groomers, I disagree with this; now do they need a groom every 5-8 weeks like other breeds? No, not necessarily, but most folks don't have some of the proper equipement at their disposal to get rid of a badly shedding golden's coat...such as a hi velocity dryer. Many don't know how to use deshedding tools properly either, and that can be to the detriment of the dog's coat, and skin. And alot of people don't have the time it takes to groom a dog at home either, so sometimes the best option is to take it into the groomer when the dog needs a good bath and blasting with the hi vo dryer, and a trim of furnishings, and pads, sanitary, etc.


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

I will echo the "too early to go home" here as well as correcting the "goldens don't go to groomers" I do goldens all the time and they benefit greatly.


----------



## kallonwatson (Jun 18, 2010)

lovemygreys said:


> Way, way, way too young. In Virginia, it's illegal to sell unweaned or immature animals. There's a VERY GOOD REASON for this.
> 
> § 3.2-6510. Sale of unweaned or certain immature animals prohibited, vaccinations required for dogs and cats; penalty
> 
> ...


Yup! I contact to the seller once again to make the things clear as it’s too early to separate the puppy from his mother. So now the terms are all clear I am bringing the puppy at home as soon as he becomes 8 weeks old.


----------

